# Urgent, watching guppy slowly dying :(



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

*Day One:*















Its not Ich, its a white big patch. Its potentially a fungus but not sure which if so. Below the white patch there is a red blotch [maybe internal bleeding?] on the belly that is not clear in the picture. The region looks like a snake shedding its old skin except its in the fish.

Maybe Velvet? Shes doing the shimmy

Edit: *Day two - more severe*














White patch seems to form a "bump" and growing bigger
Red blotches are not as vivid but still a faint red region below patch.
Still doing shimmies
A long white clear strain of poop. Definitely something wrong.

So far maintained 28-29C, added aquarium salt the day after water change and its the same day i discover the patch. Added melafix since it helps heals wounds faster and it says works against some fungus like mouth fungus so maybe it will help?

The other guppies are still active and alive and does not seem to be affected.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What are your water parameters? if known. temp? ph? gh? .....
Usually it's a water quality issue that results in fish disease. Give clean water. More frequent, smaller water changes.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

jobber said:


> What are your water parameters? if known. temp? ph? gh? .....
> Usually it's a water quality issue that results in fish disease. Give clean water. More frequent, smaller water changes.


It was at 25C but I raised it to 28C and added some aquarium salt few hours ago. pH is 7.0-7.2 GH 110ppm. I did a water change yesterday before I had even noticed it doing the shimmies and got the white patch on one side. I bought the fish exactly a week ago.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Help please


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

did the temp increase make it worse? add some melafix/tea tree oil maybe and keep doing water changes DIY Melafix [Archive] - Aquarium Forum


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

illogic said:


> did the temp increase make it worse? add some melafix/tea tree oil maybe and keep doing water changes DIY Melafix [Archive] - Aquarium Forum


Already applying API Melafix to it, today being the second day. Not sure if temperature is a contributing factor to the patch getting bigger


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I want to save it since I bought it from aquarium west a little over a week ago. The guppies and other liverbearers I have in my tank are fine and I doubt the disease came from my tank. But at the same time I don't want to give it back to aquarium west or if they will even take it back. It probably got sick through shipping and it only arrived at aquarium west for a day before I bought it. Its still alive so I want to do something to save it  Its pretty with its big tail that shows blue against light. [cant really see it well on picture]


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I would isolate this fish from my other fish if I was you, just to be safe.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

How's your conjoined twin guppy doing? Haven't forgot about it


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Honestly I would bag the guppy and some tank water in a separate container and take the fish back.


----------

